

Do Facebook pages still have a value for your startup? - itry

I noticed for a while, that in Facebook I do not see any updates of pages I liked anymore. Looks like these days I have to click on "Pages Feed" in the navigation on the left to see them.<p>Does anybody do that? Is there still a reason to have a Facebook page for your product or startup?
======
Avalaxy
I still get those updates. Aren't you following too many pages?

